
Opal: Ruby to Javascript Compiler - heelhook
http://opalrb.org/
======
MrBra
Noob question: do you think it's possible for someone knowing Ruby to use this
tool as a shortcut to learn some Javascript? I mean how close to human
correctly written js code is the resulting code so that it could be
effectively used as an example to learn from it?

